# nvidia gts 450 or ati hd 6770



## hell is here (Nov 24, 2011)

hi i am hemant and i am confused which one to buy nvidia or ati because my friend suggest for 450 gts but another friend recommend ati 6770 and on this card my friend says that in ati card physics is not sopported and games like batman, mirrors edge etc required physics ...

so pleese suggest to me which one to go my spec are

core2duo E7500 2.93 ghz
4 gb ram 667 mhz
cooler master extreme power plus 500 watt psu


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

HD 6770 is the faster card. I care about running 150 games faster...which will run faster on ATi HD 6770, rather then running 4 games with specialized nVidia PhysX effects. *Physics* is supported on ATi cards....but not "nVidia PhysX" - there is a difference between two terms.

Only 4 "good" games use "nVidia PhysX" - it should not be a part of judgement of which card is better. Also, if you enable "nVidia PhysX" effects on a weak card like GTS 450, those games will run very slow. It is a gimmick.

As far as power supply is concerned, did you read this link: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus is crap and will harm your system if you add a graphic card. Run at your own risk.

Here are a few benchmarks:

Note: 5770 and 6770 have same performance.

*media.bestofmicro.com/D/9/260973/original/Crysis%201920.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/D/N/260987/original/Just%20Cause%202%201920.png
*media.bestofmicro.com/D/C/260976/original/DiRT%202%201920.png


----------

